# Silver's first adventure into DIY



## Silver (25/12/17)

Right , the DIY kit is out. 







Now to go find the recipes that belong to these concentrates. Can't remember where they are but I need to find them. 

Let's see if I can make a juice. Lol, don't laugh

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 13


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Am just creating this thread out of excitement because I am trying to start my first adventure into DIY!!! 

Am going to copy that other post (from the Whats in your hand thread) into this thread

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Shatter (25/12/17)

Finally @Silver ,took you long enough haha. So lets begin by saying welcome to the rabbit hole

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Ok, here's an update

I found my recipes. It was in a spreadsheet in one of my folders.

Hehe

Now to decide what to mix. 

I want to try mix one shake and vape so I can try it - and one or two steepers

Gosh, this is so exciting. I am quite nervous.

Maybe this will turn out an epic fail. Or... it could just be a great demonstration of how easy to do DIY. Let's see.

Gosh, I feel like such a noob now. Big respect for the DIYers that just casually whip up juices all the time...

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 7


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Ok, my first issue is trying to establish what calculator to use.

But for now, it seems like I will expedite my first mixing session by using ELR - e-liquid-recipes.com
Don't feel like downloading the "hotrod" program now and trying to figure out how to use it etc.
This ELR is quite easy it seems... (noob is a bit nervous)

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (25/12/17)

Silver said:


> Am just creating this thread out of excitement because I am trying to start my first adventure into DIY!!!
> 
> Am going to copy that other post (from the Whats in your hand thread) into this thread



@Silver You Go, Guy!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Ok next problem

I want to make 10ml samples first
But I have done some checking on the ELR output - some of the flavours that are required are in such small amounts, my scale finds it difficult to register them. I am going to have to see - maybe I need to make a bigger sample for those.

Maybe a 20ml sample in a 30ml bottle

hmm....

This is interesting

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (25/12/17)

Silver said:


> Ok next problem
> 
> I want to make 10ml samples first
> But I have done some checking on the ELR output - some of the flavours that are required are in such small amounts, my scale finds it difficult to register them. I am going to have to see - maybe I need to make a bigger sample for those.
> ...


Good luck bud!!

What recipes you got going on?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Ok, I am going to try be a bit courageous and *try *make 6 recipes. Let's see how I go.

*Mustard Milk *- because I believe this is a staple "first DIY" mix - so I think that will be good for my first 10ml one  And its very easy
*Blushing Milkmaid *by @Ripstorm - because I always wanted to make that given how it was received at the time.
*Bruised Berry Ice *by @rogue zombie - I know my fruity menthols - so this one will be my first proper DIY fruity menthol. And I know that roguezombie likes some of the juices I like. This one I have to make 20ml because the percentages are so low. Also worried about the Koolada in it because I think I am sensitive to that - but I will go with it to do it exactly as per the recipe.
*FA 7 Leaves* - which was posted by @Andre - its a very simple tobacco, just one flavour - LOL - so I think I can handle that - and start my understanding of what these flavours taste like.
*FA Glory *- which was posted by @Greyz - also a simple 1 flavour tobacco - so lets see what Glory is all about
*Dawn Spirit *by @Andre - just to get to grips with a slightly more involved tobacco. Only 3 flavours and should be ok. Its a menthol tobacco - so I hope I like it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BATMAN (25/12/17)

Good luck @Silver !!
Please post your results in time to come

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (25/12/17)

It's not even 2018 yet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Recipes all loaded on ELR

Not 100% sure I am doing it all right but the final instructions seem right to me. I dont think there are any mistakes. Lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bjorncoetsee (25/12/17)

Silver said:


> Ok next problem
> 
> I want to make 10ml samples first
> But I have done some checking on the ELR output - some of the flavours that are required are in such small amounts, my scale finds it difficult to register them. I am going to have to see - maybe I need to make a bigger sample for those.
> ...


1 drop equals about 0.02g

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Thanks @bjorncoetsee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Ok I'm ready for the first mix 






Scale is ready
Two concentrates needed for this are ready. 

My empty 30ml bottles are ready for the mixes. Have one spare just in case. 

Nic ready
Pg ready
VG ready 

My Lemo1 is standing by giving me encouragement. 

Can't believe I am doing this. Lol. It's very exciting.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Ok here is the first recipe - for Mustard Milk




So I am going to follow the grams column in the middle.
Not sure if I should add the things and Tare the scale or just continue on and calculate - but this damn thing should have a running cumulative total.

Maybe I should add the VG first because its the biggest amount. 

Hmmm...

PS - am going for 6mg - because I figure this juice will be vaped in my Petri RDA. And I went for 40 PG just because I felt like it. Haha - thats so cool.

I will admit I was a bit confused as to what PG/VG ratio to mix at and at what strength. Because thats the great part about DIY

Ok, back to the mixing. Lets see what happens...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Another problem

My mixing station is not next to my computer, so I need to check if I can get this ELR table on my cellphone.... or ipad...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (25/12/17)

Silver said:


> Another problem
> 
> My mixing station is not next to my computer, so I need to check if I can get this ELR table on my cellphone.... or ipad...



You can give the vape tool app a go seems accurate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (25/12/17)

Silver said:


> Another problem
> 
> My mixing station is not next to my computer, so I need to check if I can get this ELR table on my cellphone.... or ipad...


I just do my calc on a pc and then take a photo with my cell.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Ok now we talking. 

I made myself a cumulative weight list. I don't trust the rare button. Lol. 

It's also bigger so I can see what I'm doing. I think VG will go in first

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Bottle is on. It weighs 5.27g. Hehe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Ok it's Tared and now on zero

Let the mixing begin

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

VG is in!

Got it perfect 7.57g






Next is nic 

Up to 9.3g

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Nic is in. We are on 9.3g

So far so good

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

PG is in. We are on 10.27.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Strawberry is in. We on 10.87g

I did shake it. Smells very nice!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

VBIC is in. 

It's all done. We are at 11.87. 






Ooh sh1t. I made a mistake. I should have gone up to 11.67 and o went to 11.87. Damn!!!!

I put 2% more of VBIC. Ah no man. 

Ok in the interests of getting it right I am going to redo it. Can't have my first recipe not right. 

I wasn't concentrating properly.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (25/12/17)

Silver said:


> VBIC is in.
> 
> It's all done. We are at 11.87.
> 
> ...


@Silver, you could always just up the quantities of the rest of the ingredients to compensate?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (25/12/17)

TheV said:


> @Silver, you could always just up the quantities of the rest of the ingredients to compensate?


@Silver, it seems making 10.25ml instead of 10ml should solve your excess of 0.2g of VBIC

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Right. Did it again. This time with the correct percentages of the flavours. 

Landed up at 11.87 again but I made another mistake - I put in 0.2g too much PG. at least that's probably not as bad of a mistake. So I will let this one be finalized. Lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

First one done and labelled. 

It smells very nice but it's not pink in colour. Lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Ok next up is Blushing Milkmaid by @Ripstorm 

This one has a few more concentrates. I need to go find them. Lol (and not get confused between TPA and FA.... !)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (25/12/17)

Maybe this thread will help with one of my resolutions for 2018, finding a few more Adv’s! Maybe it will come from ur collections! Hahaha but I can’t fathom vaping a 18mg daily... I will manigel!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## yuganp (25/12/17)

@Silver don't use cumulative grams. Rather use the tare function after each concentrate/base ingredient.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Blushing milkmaid cumulative weights are done. Concentrates ready and in order....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB (25/12/17)

@Silver, looks like you are cracking the code big time. These look good. See, it's not nearly as daunting as it seems.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

This one is done. Ended up perfectly on 11.66g

Had a tiny issue with a bit too much of one of the concentrates by about a drop. 

The scale is sometimes not very stable to .01g. And the harder plastic bottles are more difficult to control. I much prefer the softer bottles. 

I hope the tiny amount out will be ok. I will probably never know anyway. Lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Ok second juice done. Blushing Milkmaid by @Ripstorm 

It's a bit darker than Mustard Milk. Smells very nice. Like a cookie.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

yuganp said:


> @Silver don't use cumulative grams. Rather use the tare function after each concentrate/base ingredient.



Thanks @yuganp ! 
Havent seen you here for so long!!!
I will try the next one using the Tare function after each ingredient

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

RichJB said:


> @Silver, looks like you are cracking the code big time. These look good. See, it's not nearly as daunting as it seems.



Thanks @RichJB 
I get nervous if you are watching - haha

I'm not sure I am cracking the code. 
All I know is that my dear wife thinks I have lost the plot!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (25/12/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @yuganp !
> Havent seen you here for so long!!!
> I will try the next one using the Tare function after each ingredient


It’s MUCH easier!

Line up your ingriedients in the order gonna use them as well. Saves you having to look for them

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Next up is Bruised Berry Ice by @rogue zombie 




Am making 20ml here because the percentages are quite small and I need a bit more volume I think to make it easier to measure out some of the ingredients. The Koolada still worries me but I will do it as per the recipe.

Doing 9mg because I think it will probably be satisfying enough for me in the Billet Box or even the Skyline. I must admit, the choice of nic strength is a bit confusing because I need to think ahead what type of vape am I going to have and on what device. 

One of the attractions with DIY is being able to choose all the variables. Now that I have the choice I am a bit stumped. lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (25/12/17)

Silver said:


> Next up is Bruised Berry Ice by @rogue zombie
> 
> View attachment 117308
> 
> ...


But also what’s cool about DIY is that if you do get it wrong you can rectify it next time and tweak to exactly what you like!

I make 1.5mg juice for me cause that’s what I like. Can’t buy that anywhere. 

I made a cactus guava mango menthol ice the other day purely cause I can and I wanted to see how it turned out!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Ingredients for Bruised Berry Ice are ready and in order. 

Jeepers now I properly understand why you need a way to retrieve flavours quickly. Took me ages to find them. 






Am going to use the Tare button this time @yuganp. Will let you know how it goes

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (25/12/17)

yuganp said:


> @Silver don't use cumulative grams. Rather use the tare function after each concentrate/base ingredient.


This makes things so much easier.

A few tips from a fellow noob..

Don't worry too much about going slightly over. Once it steeped all blend together.

The koolada for you can be pumped up a little. Up to 2%. It doesnt affect the flavour so much. But it gives the coolness that I have gathered you liked.

I prefer to mix my concentrates, nic and pg first. Can mix it easier before adding the thick vg and giving it a final good shake.

And get an app. Personally I prefer Wizzy. It is a payed for app but I think its like R25. Gives an option to download directly from ELR and ATF. And it doesnt close the screen while in the recipe option. Also switch easily between gr and ml.and you can save and edit recipes as you wish.

Keep at it. You are doing well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Bruised Berry Ice is done 

Tare button made it easier @yuganp. Thanks. I thought it would interfere with the weighing by touching the scale but it was much easier. Thanks. 






Juice smells good. 

I tell you what. That INW Raspberry smells amazing! So too the FA Bilberry. I smell something in Bilberry that I recall from Twisp Rebel 

FW Extreme Ice has a spearmint sort of smell. Not menthol. Let's see how this juice vapes. 

I can feel the rabbit hole is calling....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Adephi said:


> This makes things so much easier.
> 
> A few tips from a fellow noob..
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips @Adephi 
The next one I will try add the VG last

As for the tip of the app, I just went with ELR for now because I wanted to mix something tonight instead of getting embroiled in a full investigation of all the possible programs. I like having something not only on my PC - so will investigate that app you suggested. Also realised I need something that doesn't switch off the screen lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Next two are done. Both single flavour tobaccoes. 7 Leaves and FA Glory. 






7 leaves has a spicy sharp kind of smell. By the smell I think I may like it. 

FA Glory smells a bit dirty and rough. Has a slight chocolate or liqueur type of smell to it. Smells great.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Huffapuff (25/12/17)

Well done @Silver after all this time you've finally mixed your first batch of DIY juices!

Don't worry about the odd drop extra or 0.02 grams mistake - you'll never notice it. And as you mix more you'll get used to your scale and the different nozzles and bottles (I also find those hard bottles tricky to work with.) 

Enjoy it, you're going to love the DIY journey!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/17)

All done. 

I actually made a 7th juice. Also a tobacco. It's Camel Lights that @Andre posted in the tobacco thread. 

Can't wait to try them out...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Silver (26/12/17)

Final list of 7 juices that were mixed:


*Mustard Milk *- because I believe this is a staple "first DIY" mix - so I think that will be good for my first 10ml one  And its very easy
*Blushing Milkmaid *by @Ripstorm - because I always wanted to make that given how it was received at the time.
*Bruised Berry Ice *by @rogue zombie - I know my fruity menthols - so this one will be my first proper DIY fruity menthol. And I know that roguezombie likes some of the juices I like. This one I have to make 20ml because the percentages are so low. Also worried about the Koolada in it because I think I am sensitive to that - but I will go with it to do it exactly as per the recipe.
*FA 7 Leaves* - which was posted by @Andre - its a very simple tobacco, just one flavour - LOL - so I think I can handle that - and start my understanding of what these flavours taste like.
*FA Glory *- which was posted by @Greyz - also a simple 1 flavour tobacco - so lets see what Glory is all about
*Dawn Spirit *by @Andre - just to get to grips with a slightly more involved tobacco. Only 3 flavours and should be ok. Its a menthol tobacco - so I hope I like it.
*Camel Lights *- added by @Andre on the tobacco thread. I may have made a small mistake here because for 2 of the small percentage concentrates (Burley and Oak), the scale wasnt registering so I just added about 10 drops but I think it may have been too much. That Burley doesnt smell nice - its got that dusty cardboard smell that I recall from years ago on one juice that I didnt like. So lets see how this goes. I may have to redo this.
Has been a great experience and I learnt quite a bit - smelled a lot of concentrates - and am feeling super chuffed. The proof though will be in the pudding. 

I can see why the DIY rabbit hole is like the world's biggest cave...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (26/12/17)

Huffapuff said:


> Well done @Silver after all this time you've finally mixed your first batch of DIY juices!
> 
> Don't worry about the odd drop extra or 0.02 grams mistake - you'll never notice it. And as you mix more you'll get used to your scale and the different nozzles and bottles (I also find those hard bottles tricky to work with.)
> 
> Enjoy it, you're going to love the DIY journey!



Thanks @Huffapuff - much appreciated
So much to still experiment with and to learn... 
This was quite an experience so far!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/17)

Silver said:


> Right , the DIY kit is out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Room Fogger , i got the plastic compartment storage trays over a year ago from PlasticLand in Woodmead JHB. Not sure if they have them anymore but they do have quite a lot of things there so go have a look. Incidentally, i just used it to store my concentrates while i wasnt using them - but its not really the right way because its not very easy to find the right concentrate. I have them stored by concentrate manufacturer, ie FA in one or two compartments, Capella in another etc. but you cant see the labels so its not easy to find the right bottle. 

I think @RichJB 's seedlings tray is probably a better way to go - or Andre's alphabetical system in a dedicated cupboard. I will see how it goes and decide over time how best to do it

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Slick (26/12/17)

@Silver you made it sound so exciting I feel like getting out of bed and start mixing,the thing I love most about diy is I make a recipe exactly how it says,and then I tweak it according to my preference,especially with menthol/koolada,my sweet spot is 0.25% WS23 and 0.25% Menthol,I think yours will be 1% each

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (26/12/17)

Hey @ Silver - well done man. It took a long time, but you are here now. Enjoy 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (26/12/17)

@Silver this thread is awesome, thanks for taking us along for the ride.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Trishan Gounden (26/12/17)

Now we all waiting from you to hear how they turned out. Lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (26/12/17)

Silver said:


> @Room Fogger , i got the plastic compartment storage trays over a year ago from PlasticLand in Woodmead JHB. Not sure if they have them anymore but they do have quite a lot of things there so go have a look. Incidentally, i just used it to store my concentrates while i wasnt using them - but its not really the right way because its not very easy to find the right concentrate. I have them stored by concentrate manufacturer, ie FA in one or two compartments, Capella in another etc. but you cant see the labels so its not easy to find the right bottle.
> 
> Inthink @RichJB 's seedlings tray is probably a better way to go - or Andre's alphabetical system in a dedicated cupboard. I will see how it goes and decide over time how best to do it


@Silver , Agreed on the seedling trays, I think @RichJB hit a winner for all of us. Thinking more along the line of using it to store concentrates per recipy while mixing, look once and then just use a compartment to sort together. Save with having to search, unpack and replace numerous times. Thinking it may work. Might be able to get away with a custom seedling tray as well though. Thanks for the feedback. Cupboard is planned for 2018 though, just looking for the right place for it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee (26/12/17)

@Silver, what an awesome thread. Lolled at the "dear wife thinks I've lost the plot" comment, so much so that I shared it with my wife, who shares the same sentiment!

Your enthusiasm definitely rubs off on the reader, and I can't wait to get home to mix up a few fruity menthols now!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/12/17)

I can't believe that this is your first DIY juice mix ! Well Done. Now, wait for the Ikea Effect where you believe that the juices you have made are better than bought juices.
Very adventurous doing some fairly complex juices. I have been mixing for three years and have yet to use six concentrates in a juice. This is probably because I am taste challenged. I can't appreciate the subtle flavours. The positive side is that it makes mixing very easy. I usually make five or so 100ml bottles at a time.
You deserve a medal for this :

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (26/12/17)

I must say that since implementing the seedling tray system, I haven't wanted to improve or tweak it in any way. I have over 300 concentrates now and it takes me literally three seconds or so to find any one of them. The coloured dots and double alphabetic system makes it a breeze. By that, I mean that I put a coloured dot with a permanent marker in the little indentation in the middle of the cap - red for FA, green for Cap, and so on. 

Then I store concentrates alphabetically, firstly in a generic sense - FA Meringue goes into M, etc. But secondly, I store alphabetically within the brand. So the generic M section will first have all the FA grouped together with their red dots, then the TFA with their blue dots, then Cap with their green dots, Inw with purple dots, and so on. And each brand will also be sorted alphabetically. So FA Marshmallow will be stored ahead of FA Meringue, which will be stored ahead of FA Morning Sun. 

If I then want to find Cap Vanilla Custard v1 for a mix, I go straight to the V section, go straight to the cluster of Cap bottles with green dots on the cap, and I know that Vanilla Custard (Va---) will be the first or second bottle in the cluster. Finding any concentrate is simple and quick.

My only concern is that vendors are gradually moving across to PET bottles with child-proof caps (often black) which can't be marked visibly with a permanent marker. However, I have tons of spare 10ml HDPE droppers so I can just decant into those. Alternatively, I could buy those sheets with little coloured dot stickers which are used for arts and crafts, and then stick a coloured dot on each cap.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/17)

Slick said:


> @Silver you made it sound so exciting I feel like getting out of bed and start mixing,the thing I love most about diy is I make a recipe exactly how it says,and then I tweak it according to my preference,especially with menthol/koolada,my sweet spot is 0.25% WS23 and 0.25% Menthol,I think yours will be 1% each



Thanks @Slick 
it is very exciting indeed. I have been a juice tinkerer for a while but mainly just adjusting nic strength and adding menthol to things. This is a whole new world. Am scared of getting stuck deep in the rabbit hole because i have to watch my time but last night was extremely enjoyable. And i look forward to trying out the juices!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The_Ice (26/12/17)

Hey @Silver welcome to the club. Thanks for a great write up. I think many would enjoy and benifit from it. 
Agree with the advice to do all the nic, flavours and PG first. Shake them. Then add the vg and shake. This avoids hot-spots.
Also definitely use the tare function between each ingredient. 
Finally, AM4A from INW is a brilliant single flavour tobacco, my adv, seriously recommended

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (26/12/17)

Wow @Silver! This is fantastic!!! Thank you so much for sharing your progress with us. I agree with @veecee, your enthusiasm really does rub off on the reader. Makes me_ almost_ want to try DIY juices

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Hey @ Silver - well done man. It took a long time, but you are here now. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Thanks @RenaldoRheeder , i know i was supposed to join you at the time you started but at least i got round to it now!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (26/12/17)

Nice one @Silver !

For your Lime Menthol, I would start with INW Lime (Limetka). I would say 1% because it's strong. And work your way from there to taste. 

INW Lime is a no nonsense tangy and tart Lime with a tiny bit of the rind after-taste. It also doesn't fade. If you want it sweeter, then use almost any other Lime with the INW one, to do so. Most Limes are sweeter. 

I would also swap the Koolada for either FA Polar Blast, although I find it a bit weaker than Koolada - so use a bit more. Or that new W23 stuff (or whatever it's called).

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/17)

Alex said:


> @Silver this thread is awesome, thanks for taking us along for the ride.



Thnaks @Alex !
I wanted to document what I did and share it, mainly because I was so excited. But also in case i made a mistake or did something totally wrong then others would prod me in the right direction. 

Lol, looking back at the posts I made last night, many of them were so funny. I was excited i had put in the VG. The regular DIYers probably had a chuckle

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (26/12/17)

veecee said:


> @Silver, what an awesome thread. Lolled at the "dear wife thinks I've lost the plot" comment, so much so that I shared it with my wife, who shares the same sentiment!
> 
> Your enthusiasm definitely rubs off on the reader, and I can't wait to get home to mix up a few fruity menthols now!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk



Thank you @veecee - i shared your comment now with my wife and she laughed. The thing is when she saw what I was doing last night she thought i was mad. I mean, taking a step back I can understand her. I have all these mods and ready made juices, coils, atties, gear etc. and now im mixing up all other juices! Haha

Fruity menthols for the win - am keen to find a good one or two that I can vape on an ongoing basis.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SinnerG (26/12/17)

RichJB said:


> I must say that since implementing the seedling tray system, I haven't wanted to improve or tweak it in any way. I have over 300 concentrates now and it takes me literally three seconds or so to find any one of them. The coloured dots and double alphabetic system makes it a breeze. By that, I mean that I put a coloured dot with a permanent marker in the little indentation in the middle of the cap - red for FA, green for Cap, and so on.
> 
> Then I store concentrates alphabetically, firstly in a generic sense - FA Meringue goes into M, etc. But secondly, I store alphabetically within the brand. So the generic M section will first have all the FA grouped together with their red dots, then the TFA with their blue dots, then Cap with their green dots, Inw with purple dots, and so on. And each brand will also be sorted alphabetically. So FA Marshmallow will be stored ahead of FA Meringue, which will be stored ahead of FA Morning Sun.
> 
> ...



Got a photo of the setup? Easier to understand and see which type of seedling tray works.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (26/12/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Slick
> it is very exciting indeed. I have been a juice tinkerer for a while but mainly just adjusting nic strength and adding menthol to things. This is a whole new world. Am scared of getting stuck deep in the rabbit hole because i have to watch my time but last night was extremely enjoyable. And i look forward to trying out the juices!


It's too late, you are in the rabbit hole, we will see you on the way down!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I can't believe that this is your first DIY juice mix ! Well Done. Now, wait for the Ikea Effect where you believe that the juices you have made are better than bought juices.
> Very adventurous doing some fairly complex juices. I have been mixing for three years and have yet to use six concentrates in a juice. This is probably because I am taste challenged. I can't appreciate the subtle flavours. The positive side is that it makes mixing very easy. I usually make five or so 100ml bottles at a time.
> You deserve a medal for this :
> View attachment 117336



Ah thanks @Puff the Magic Dragon! Will keep that one with pride. As for multi flavour juices, i just wanted to mix up that Ripstorm juice because i said i would when i saw that being posted on the forum. Luckily all the concentrates to make it were available at the time. 

I think it will be a while still before i am mixing 100ml versions of juices... Also, i dont vape all that much because at least half of my vaping is on low power and some of it is MTL, which goes through juice very slowly.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (26/12/17)

RichJB said:


> I must say that since implementing the seedling tray system, I haven't wanted to improve or tweak it in any way. I have over 300 concentrates now and it takes me literally three seconds or so to find any one of them. The coloured dots and double alphabetic system makes it a breeze. By that, I mean that I put a coloured dot with a permanent marker in the little indentation in the middle of the cap - red for FA, green for Cap, and so on.
> 
> Then I store concentrates alphabetically, firstly in a generic sense - FA Meringue goes into M, etc. But secondly, I store alphabetically within the brand. So the generic M section will first have all the FA grouped together with their red dots, then the TFA with their blue dots, then Cap with their green dots, Inw with purple dots, and so on. And each brand will also be sorted alphabetically. So FA Marshmallow will be stored ahead of FA Meringue, which will be stored ahead of FA Morning Sun.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this @RichJB 
I was going to say, most of the FA flavours I got have the black caps
I definitely think a good storage and retrieval system would make things so much quicker and easier. I did appreciate it all along but only felt it properly last night when it took me a while to find one or two concentrates. And my stash is quite small.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (26/12/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for this @RichJB
> I was going to say, most of the FA flavours I got have the black caps
> I definitely think a good storage and retrieval system would make things so much quicker and easier. I did appreciate it all along but only felt it properly last night when it took me a while to find one or two concentrates. And my stash is quite small.


@RichJB, please do a thread, or post a link of the seedling tray system. Been scouring the shelves at Westpac lifestyle, but nothing suitable caught my eye yet!

@Silver, lime juice sounds perfect to get of the sweetness attack I'm finding in all the juices I try lately!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/17)

The_Ice said:


> Hey @Silver welcome to the club. Thanks for a great write up. I think many would enjoy and benifit from it.
> Agree with the advice to do all the nic, flavours and PG first. Shake them. Then add the vg and shake. This avoids hot-spots.
> Also definitely use the tare function between each ingredient.
> Finally, AM4A from INW is a brilliant single flavour tobacco, my adv, seriously recommended



Thanks for that @The_Ice !
For the last three mixes I did do the VG last and it seemed to work nicely. And i used the Tare function.

However, on my last juice which was the Camel Lights, the scale did not register two of the concentrates. They were very small in quantity, like 0.5g. I did a few drops and the scale was still on zero. A few more and still on zero. Then i stopped. Was upset about that. And one was FA Burley which I didnt like the smell of. So i am a bit suspicious of that mix and may need to redo it. I switched the scale off and on. I even recalibrated it with the weights. And then it all worked again. Even two or three drops starts registering. Dont know what happened there?

But that was the only time it did that. I was tired as well so maybe i did something else wrong. Lol

As for Am4A - i think i did get that concentrate for another recipe, cant remember. Thsnks for the tip. Certainly want to try that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (26/12/17)

rogue zombie said:


> Nice one @Silver !
> 
> For your Lime Menthol, I would start with INW Lime (Limetka). I would say 1% because it's strong. And work your way from there to taste.
> 
> ...



Thanks @rogue zombie , much appreciated!
By the way, your Bruised Berry Ice smells very nice in the bottle! Am thinking thats probably the quickest to vape - ie not as much steeping required compared to the others? Thanks for the tips Sir and i will make notes. I need to try all these cooling types of concentrates to see what I like best.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (26/12/17)

@veecee @SinnerG About halfway down he page you can see the seedling trays as per @RichJB post, if anyone finds a source on the West Rand or near, please share location https://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-did-you-mix-today.t34999/page-45 I think this will be a winner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> @veecee @SinnerG About halfway down he page you can see the seedling trays as per @RichJB post, if anyone finds a source on the West Rand or near, please share location https://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-did-you-mix-today.t34999/page-45 I think this will be a winner.



Thanks @Room Fogger 
That was post #1120
Here is the link to that post with the pic of the seedling tray
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-did-you-mix-today.t34999/page-45#post-614311

PS - if you click on the #1120 in the bottom right of a post, it puts up a box with the URL to that post

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (26/12/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @rogue zombie , much appreciated!
> By the way, your Bruised Berry Ice smells very nice in the bottle! Am thinking thats probably the quickest to vape - ie not as much steeping required compared to the others? Thanks for the tips Sir and i will make notes. I need to try all these cooling types of concentrates to see what I like best.



Ya I reckon it will be good to go in a week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (26/12/17)

Well done @Silver .......and so it starts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (26/12/17)

Silver said:


> Final list of 7 juices that were mixed:
> 
> 
> *Mustard Milk *- because I believe this is a staple "first DIY" mix - so I think that will be good for my first 10ml one  And its very easy
> ...


Way to go! 
Those scales sometimes have a problem registering small quantities. My recipes are always from heaviest to lightest ingredient. After the last substantial ingredient I go cumulative, which prevents this problem.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee (26/12/17)

Andre said:


> Way to go!
> Those scales sometimes have a problem registering small quantities. My recipes are always from heaviest to lightest ingredient. After the last substantial ingredient I go cumulative, which prevents this problem.


Nice tip. My scale also does that to me. So I'll definitely try it out.

Mine goes off too quickly too. But I'm assuming this doesn't affect anything.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (26/12/17)

Andre said:


> Way to go!
> Those scales sometimes have a problem registering small quantities. My recipes are always from heaviest to lightest ingredient. After the last substantial ingredient I go cumulative, which prevents this problem.



Thanks @Andre 
I will remember this for next time.
I hope Camel Lights comes out as intended - because two of those ingredients I think may have been inaccurate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/17)

GregF said:


> Well done @Silver .......and so it starts.



Thanks @GregF
I am just so glad I will be able to take part in some of the awesome tobacco recipes spoken about on the DIY threads. Hopefully mix a few - and in time tweak a few.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (26/12/17)

By the way, much of the reason I started the DIY is because of all of you guys - that have been posting your delicious sounding recipes in the DIY threads. And all your discussions on them. Major Fomo buildup over about 2 years or more...

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## The_Ice (26/12/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for that @The_Ice !
> 
> 
> As for Am4A - i think i did get that concentrate for another recipe, cant remember. Thsnks for the tip. Certainly want to try that.



Cool, let us know how it goes. Am4a at 4% shake and vape, is the reason why I was rooting that you'd get into diy. Since you're all about crisp and throaty vapes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stillwaters (26/12/17)

Another tip to reads low concentrations is to blow on the scale. Breath has weight and enables small adjustments to be made

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JB1987 (26/12/17)

Well done @Silver , it's intimidating to take the first plunge but it's very rewarding. It was wonderful reading you play-by-play posts 

Since I started on the DIY journey, the only juice that I still buy is XXX.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/17)

JB1987 said:


> Well done @Silver , it's intimidating to take the first plunge but it's very rewarding. It was wonderful reading you play-by-play posts
> 
> Since I started on the DIY journey, the only juice that I still buy is XXX.



Thanks so much @JB1987 
Its amazing how long we've both been here on the forum and yet there is always something to learn and experience. Quite something

Was chatting to Rob Fisher today and we were discussing the various "rabbit holes" of vaping!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JB1987 (26/12/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks so much @JB1987
> Its amazing how long we've both been here on the forum and yet there is always something to learn and experience. Quite something
> 
> Was chatting to Rob Fisher today and we were discussing the various "rabbit holes" of vaping!



I think that's what keeps me vaping @Silver , there is always something new to try. When people ask me why I vape, I respond with: It's my hobby

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Lawrence A (27/12/17)

Well done @Silver for mixing up your first batch of DIY goodness and taking us on the journey with you - it was an enjoyable read and I am sure it won't be long before we see some of your own high nic, high menthol 'silver' recipes being posted in the DIY section.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/17)

Lawrence A said:


> Well done @Silver for mixing up your first batch of DIY goodness and taking us on the journey with you - it was an enjoyable read and I am sure it won't be long before we see some of your own high nic, high menthol 'silver' recipes being posted in the DIY section.



Thanks @Lawrence A , I enjoyed this very much.
And the best part is that it's actually quite easy! One just needs a scale, the concentrates ready - and a bit of concentration...

The proof is still in the pudding though. I haven't started tasting the juices yet. I will post here my findings as I go through them....

Does anyone know what the steep time is for these juices?
I know the tobaccoes are at least a week or two.

But what about *Bruised Berry Ice* @rogue zombie ? I assume its ready to go now? Been about 2 days so far.

And what about the "classic" - *Mustard Milk*? Is 2 days enough for that? It does have VBIC in it so maybe that will take longer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718 (27/12/17)

Silver said:


> Nic is in. We are on 9.3g
> 
> So far so good



Bit late, but that 9.30 nic should have been 1.73g nic. Or am I wrong?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/17)

Vino1718 said:


> Bit late, but that 9.30 nic should have been 1.73g nic. Or am I wrong?



Thanks for the headsup @Vino1718 - and thanks for the concern  
Well spotted

But

I was using cumulative weights for that recipe, so the 9.3g was where I needed to be after adding the nic part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718 (27/12/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the headsup @Vino1718 - and thanks for the concern
> Well spotted
> 
> But
> ...



Ah now I understand. My bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (27/12/17)

Loved reading this @Silver !

Your attention to detail and love of lists will make this an extremely time-consuming hobby for you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (27/12/17)

Silver said:


> And what about the "classic" - *Mustard Milk*? Is 2 days enough for that? It does have VBIC in it so maybe that will take longer?



Longer, VBIC needs a week or so to settle down. The golden rule with steeping is the longer, the better. There are some exceptions, fruits (especially citrus) that fade. But for things like tobaccos, custards, bakeries, let them sit as long as possible. 

If you want some good tobaccos, consider getting into the Flv tobaccos, especially the ones by Fear. I'm not really a tobacco fan but apparently his Abuela and Cardinal are top notch. Even Wayne ranks Abuela highly and he's not really a tobacco guy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/17)

RichJB said:


> Longer, VBIC needs a week or so to settle down. The golden rule with steeping is the longer, the better. There are some exceptions, fruits (especially citrus) that fade. But for things like tobaccos, custards, bakeries, let them sit as long as possible.
> 
> If you want some good tobaccos, consider getting into the Flv tobaccos, especially the ones by Fear. I'm not really a tobacco fan but apparently his Abuela and Cardinal are top notch. Even Wayne ranks Abuela highly and he's not really a tobacco guy.



Thanks @RichJB 
I will take note of that and let the Mustard Milk settle for a week - I may just try it sooner just to see what its like so I can try taste the difference.

Thanks for the tips on Flv tobaccoes - checked out his Cardinal and it sounds great. Thanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee (27/12/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Lawrence A , I enjoyed this very much.
> And the best part is that it's actually quite easy! One just needs a scale, the concentrates ready - and a bit of concentration...
> 
> The proof is still in the pudding though. I haven't started tasting the juices yet. I will post here my findings as I go through them....
> ...


Isnt that just the toughest part. The waiting is difficult. The temptation to taste is often too strong!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (27/12/17)

veecee said:


> Isnt that just the toughest part. The waiting is difficult. The temptation to taste is often too strong!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



I hear you @veecee !
And i think the temptation might be stronger when you make the juice yourself versus buying commercial juice. But i have other things to,vape and try in the meantime so i can wait a bit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (27/12/17)

You remind me so much of myself the first time I did DIY @Silver. The excitement, the awareness of the small things and the sense of accomplishment once you finished your first mix. Such a wonderful time that. Alas, I did not know of ELR or ecigssa when I started mixing (started mixing a week after I started vaping), so my first recipes were all self creations and were, for the want of using stronger words, not all that great. But you seem to have some nice ones going here for you and I bid you all of the best in your endeavor!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> You remind me so much of myself the first time I did DIY @Silver. The excitement, the awareness of the small things and the sense of accomplishment once you finished your first mix. Such a wonderful time that. Alas, I did not know of ELR or ecigssa when I started mixing (started mixing a week after I started vaping), so my first recipes were all self creations and were, for the want of using stronger words, not all that great. But you seem to have some nice ones going here for you and I bid you all of the best in your endeavor!



Many thanks @ivc_mixer 
I have big admiration of people like you that started without any of the info and resources we have now 
I am nowhere near making my own recipes and might not even go that far - but I may end up tweaking things I like. Will see how it goes...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (27/12/17)

Silver said:


> I am nowhere near making my own recipes and might not even go that far



Flavour development is one of the most amazing, and at the same time frustrating, things of DIY. Getting to taste so many juices that are terrible and almost getting despondent, but then you get the one, the one juice that makes it all worth while. It's a lot like playing golf, most of your shots are okay and quite a few terrible ones, but that one shot is the one which gets you to come back time after time.

And the more you play (I call it playing as a lot of times I am just playing around with flavours and hoping for the best), the better you get at it. Still a lot of not-so-good ones, but more and more gems appear in the rough.

One tip I can give you though, and a very important one too, is keep notes. Of everything. Save it on your phone on the Notepad function or if you feel like it get an application like Evernote. Keep notes of what you mixed, what it tastes like, what you should add or take away, what you like about it and what not and how it tastes at various stages of steeping, etc. It is good to have a electronic notepad of sorts as you may be sitting in the middle of a meeting and inspiration may strike (it has happened to me), then you just jot it down quickly.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/17)

Thanks for that @ivc_mixer - much appreciated

I will take note of that  and take notes as I go...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (31/12/17)

Time to start tasting the first juice.

Decided to go with *Mustard Milk* since it was my first one.
This has TFA Strawberry and Vanilla Bean Ice Cream. Simple 2 ingredient mix.

It's *6 days* after mixing.

Mmmmm... it smells lovely.







Petri ready. Freshly wicked. CB2. Wicks primed. Ooooohhh this always makes me so excited.
Momentous for me because it's my first tasting of a DIY juice that I made.






And? What's the verdict?

*I don't like it at all!!!!*

The Strawberry is too sour. And a bit synthetic tasting. Can hardly taste any cream or ice cream.
It's quite unpleasant actually.

Well, that's the day 6 tasting. Have no idea how long this needs to steep but I don't like what I am tasting now. Quite disappointed because I thought this was at least a nice juice and would be ok after 6 days.

Ah well. One juice down. 

Will probably try this again in about another week.

On the positive side I have learnt something. My label on my bottle has already smudged so I will probably need another plan for that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (31/12/17)

Welcome to diy.

When I tried it i used FW VBIC because I didn't have TFA. Lets just say that vaping actual mustard might be better.

Strawberry Ripe I find is an acquired taste. Some people like the fresh and crisp strawberry. It sometimes is just too much for me. It does mellow out over time. I have since used CAP Sweet Strawberry with Strawberry Ripe. It comes out much better and smoother.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/17)

Adephi said:


> Welcome to diy.
> 
> When I tried it i used FW VBIC because I didn't have TFA. Lets just say that vaping actual mustard might be better.
> 
> Strawberry Ripe I find is an acquired taste. Some people like the fresh and crisp strawberry. It sometimes is just too much for me. It does mellow out over time. I have since used CAP Sweet Strawberry with Strawberry Ripe. It comes out much better and smoother.



Thanks @Adephi
The recipe i used has just TFA Strawberry, not Strawberry Ripe
Strawberry at 6% and VBIC at 8%
Am hoping it improves over time but i heard that if you dont like a DIY juice after a few days, its not likely going to do a 180 degree turn when it matures. 
Will give it another week and see.

Other thing is I havent been shaking it every day. Just a bit when i mixed it and then once or twice after that. Dont know how much of an impact that would make?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (31/12/17)

Silver said:


> The recipe i used has just TFA Strawberry, not Strawberry Ripe
> Strawberry at 6% and VBIC at 8%


Ah yes, I remember. That was the second mistake I made when I tried it. Haven't tried plain TFA Strawberry just yet.

But I do know the VBIC needs to steep for at least 7 days. And I have had juices that turned around after a few weeks steeping. Don't give up hope yet. If it fails just kill it with some menthol and vape it when you have a coil on its last days.

You got plenty of juices busy steeping. Don't give up just yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (31/12/17)

Silver said:


> Time to start tasting the first juice.
> 
> Decided to go with *Mustard Milk* since it was my first one.
> This has TFA Strawberry and Vanilla Bean Ice Cream. Simple 2 ingredient mix.
> ...



@Silver mustard milk is a love/hate relationship... some love whilst others hate it... It’s not ur DIY skills

Ps I think it’s absolutely vile tasting

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (31/12/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Adephi
> The recipe i used has just TFA Strawberry, not Strawberry Ripe
> Strawberry at 6% and VBIC at 8%
> Am hoping it improves over time but i heard that if you dont like a DIY juice after a few days, its not likely going to do a 180 degree turn when it matures.
> ...


Don't think the shaking everyday will have that big of a difference but then I am not that professional. It has been a long time since I mixed this strawberry recipe but think I should give it a go again when I get home. 1% of fa marshmallow smooths this recipe a bit. I rarely mix a strawberry recipe with only one strawberry I borrow good attributes from different strawberrys to build one that I like. But that's subjective again. I use 2% tfa strawberry in one of my mixes and it feels dominating it is a potent strawberry but it has a bit of a weird after taste. I remember that I did not like mustard milk alot but mixed it with tfa strawberry ripe the strawberry milkshake tipe thing that I enjoyed the most when starting out is called strawberry fog: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/226322 I have tweaked this recipe to my taste and it's now one of my adv. 
Don't give up on diy you will hit gold eventually and then it makes it worth the effort I am currently vaping a juice that I do not like but at least I learned something from mixing it. When you start experimenting with your own creations and one actually tastes amazing then you become hooked to the diy thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Silver mustard milk is a love/hate relationship... some love whilst others hate it... It’s not ur DIY skills
> 
> Ps I think it’s absolutely vile tasting



Thanks @incredible_hullk 
that is good to know!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (31/12/17)

Friep said:


> Don't think the shaking everyday will have that big of a difference but then I am not that professional. It has been a long time since I mixed this strawberry recipe but think I should give it a go again when I get home. 1% of fa marshmallow smooths this recipe a bit. I rarely mix a strawberry recipe with only one strawberry I borrow good attributes from different strawberrys to build one that I like. But that's subjective again. I use 2% tfa strawberry in one of my mixes and it feels dominating it is a potent strawberry but it has a bit of a weird after taste. I remember that I did not like mustard milk alot but mixed it with tfa strawberry ripe the strawberry milkshake tipe thing that I enjoyed the most when starting out is called strawberry fog: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/226322 I have tweaked this recipe to my taste and it's now one of my adv.
> Don't give up on diy you will hit gold eventually and then it makes it worth the effort I am currently vaping a juice that I do not like but at least I learned something from mixing it. When you start experimenting with your own creations and one actually tastes amazing then you become hooked to the diy thing.



Thanks @Friep, i appreciate the feedback and the encouragement
And the tips!!

I am not really into strawberry creams, but I do like Strawberry 
I probably wont try to modify this mustard milk to my liking
I just picked it as a recipe to make in my first batch to see...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (31/12/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Friep, i appreciate the feedback and the encouragement
> And the tips!!
> 
> I am not really into strawberry creams, but I do like Strawberry
> ...


I want to make a strawberry menthol sometime but first I need to get a menthol concentrate. My adventure with tfa peppermint gave me a craving for menthol/mint flavours all that I want to vape currently and finished the last bit of that juice today. Luckily leaving for home tomorrow night but early January I am taking the plunge into menthol vapes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (31/12/17)

You made a whole batch of mixes. The others?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (31/12/17)

Raindance said:


> You made a whole batch of mixes. The others?


I’m interested to hear your opinion of the bruised berry ice. I need a icy/mentholy/fruity thingy going in my steep cupboard. 

It’s currently full of ry4’s, custards and cereal types but I’m on the menthol train switching between Panama and xxx and gringo so that one piqued my interest in a big way!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (31/12/17)

Raindance said:


> You made a whole batch of mixes. The others?



Correct @Raindance 
The others I will taste over time. Just did the one today.
There is rhe Bruised Berry Ice from @rogue zombie which is smelling super
And the milkmaid one from @Ripstorm 
Will try those two next

The other four are tobaccoes, so they can wait. I assume their steep time is much longer anyway.

Will certainly report back here on all of them when i taste them

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/12/17)

Silver said:


> Correct @Raindance
> The others I will taste over time. Just did the one today.
> There is rhe Bruised Berry Ice from @rogue zombie which is smelling super
> And the milkmaid one from @Ripstorm
> ...


We are waiting in abject suspense

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dewald (31/12/17)

Silver said:


> Correct @Raindance
> The others I will taste over time. Just did the one today.
> There is rhe Bruised Berry Ice from @rogue zombie which is smelling super
> And the milkmaid one from @Ripstorm
> ...



I admire your patience. I remember when I first started my DIY journey I could not wait to taste my mixes. I ended up hating many of them because I could not wait for it to steep properly. That also led me to learning just how damn important steeping is.

Out of curiosity - is it just the strawberry your are not liking or are you getting a peppery taste as well? This mix was actually my first one as well and I hated it at first. The strawberry was too "chemically" and I had the dreaded pepper taste as well. My wife loved it which just shows how our tastes differ. Anyway, I chucked it in the back of my cupboard and after a few months decided to give it another try - it was lovely. Exactly as other people describe. It was obviously the steeping which helped; I've discovered that 3 weeks brings this mix to my sweet spot. Perhaps just give it more time and see, hopefully you'll come to like your first little "venture".

Loving your play-by-play on this. Makes me excited to go and mix.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/1/18)

Dewald said:


> I admire your patience. I remember when I first started my DIY journey I could not wait to taste my mixes. I ended up hating many of them because I could not wait for it to steep properly. That also led me to learning just how damn important steeping is.
> 
> Out of curiosity - is it just the strawberry your are not liking or are you getting a peppery taste as well? This mix was actually my first one as well and I hated it at first. The strawberry was too "chemically" and I had the dreaded pepper taste as well. My wife loved it which just shows how our tastes differ. Anyway, I chucked it in the back of my cupboard and after a few months decided to give it another try - it was lovely. Exactly as other people describe. It was obviously the steeping which helped; I've discovered that 3 weeks brings this mix to my sweet spot. Perhaps just give it more time and see, hopefully you'll come to like your first little "venture".
> 
> Loving your play-by-play on this. Makes me excited to go and mix.



Thanks so much for popping in with this comment @Dewald 
Not picking up a peppery taste in the strawberry. Its just a bit sour and yes, a bit chemically. Synthetic.
Am curious to see how it changes over time... 
Thanks again and happy new year to you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (1/1/18)

Sad to hear that Mustard Milk didn't turn out well, @Silver, although I wouldn't get despondent. It was one of the first mixes I did too and while it was OK, I haven't mixed it since. It was an early recipe and fizzmustard has since moved on to bigger things, now running a pro juice line that is the envy of many top mixers. It's an 'important' recipe in DIY history because everybody mixes it but there are way better strawberry creams out now.

I would also give it a longer steep, ditto for Ripstorm's Blushing Milkmaid. Although strawberries are renowned as short steepers and faders, I like to give mine at least a month. skiddlz's God Milk transforms at around the eight week mark and becomes a thing of beauty. The best way to describe it is that a fresh mixed batch is like a squirt of strawberry syrup atop a milkshake bed. The two components haven't blended/balanced and you get either a bit too much strawberry or too much cream. A long steep makes it like a double thick milkshake that has melted and blended into a perfect pink creamy mush.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (1/1/18)

RichJB said:


> Sad to hear that Mustard Milk didn't turn out well, @Silver, although I wouldn't get despondent. It was one of the first mixes I did too and while it was OK, I haven't mixed it since. It was an early recipe and fizzmustard has since moved on to bigger things, now running a pro juice line that is the envy of many top mixers. It's an 'important' recipe in DIY history because everybody mixes it but there are way better strawberry creams out now.
> 
> I would also give it a longer steep, ditto for Ripstorm's Blushing Milkmaid. Although strawberries are renowned as short steepers and faders, I like to give mine at least a month. skiddlz's God Milk transforms at around the eight week mark and becomes a thing of beauty. The best way to describe it is that a fresh mixed batch is like a squirt of strawberry syrup atop a milkshake bed. The two components haven't blended/balanced and you get either a bit too much strawberry or too much cream. A long steep makes it like a double thick milkshake that has melted and blended into a perfect pink creamy mush.



Thanks @RichJB 
Much appreciated
I will let it steep for longer and see how it goes. Great description of the flavours combining with the strawberry syrup and milkshake analogy !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (1/1/18)

The best Strawberry Milk is still for me by far Mike's Mega Mixes... which he kindly released to public. Top draw stuff.

And still THE ONLY local retailer/ juice maker to release a commercial juice recipe.

*tongue in cheek hint*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (1/1/18)

rogue zombie said:


> The best Strawberry Milk is still for me by far Mike's Mega Mixes... which he kindly released to public. Top draw stuff.
> 
> And still THE ONLY local retailer/ juice maker to release a commercial juice recipe.
> 
> *tongue in cheek hint*


Link please, I think I saw it but couldn't find it again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/1/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Link please, I think I saw it but couldn't find it again



Certainly

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-dessert-recipes.t26446/page-2#post-423700

The Raspberry takes the Strawberry to a very nice place

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (1/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> It’s MUCH easier!
> 
> Line up your ingriedients in the order gonna use them as well. Saves you having to look for them



@Paul33 lol that's what I do for food recipes. Maybe I'll try my hand at DIY ... one day ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (1/1/18)

RichJB said:


> I must say that since implementing the seedling tray system, I haven't wanted to improve or tweak it in any way. I have over 300 concentrates now and it takes me literally three seconds or so to find any one of them. The coloured dots and double alphabetic system makes it a breeze. By that, I mean that I put a coloured dot with a permanent marker in the little indentation in the middle of the cap - red for FA, green for Cap, and so on.
> 
> Then I store concentrates alphabetically, firstly in a generic sense - FA Meringue goes into M, etc. But secondly, I store alphabetically within the brand. So the generic M section will first have all the FA grouped together with their red dots, then the TFA with their blue dots, then Cap with their green dots, Inw with purple dots, and so on. And each brand will also be sorted alphabetically. So FA Marshmallow will be stored ahead of FA Meringue, which will be stored ahead of FA Morning Sun.
> 
> ...



RichJB You're obviously a logical, well-organised person! Here's a tip for marking black lids: use nail varnish

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (1/1/18)

Silver said:


> Time to start tasting the first juice.
> 
> Decided to go with *Mustard Milk* since it was my first one.
> This has TFA Strawberry and Vanilla Bean Ice Cream. Simple 2 ingredient mix.
> ...



@Silver Tip: Put clear masking tape over the label to prevent the writing from getting smudged

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (1/1/18)

@Silver As you said in another post, you love to tell a story with pictures and you've certainly done that here! It's interesting, informative and entertaining. I've never DIY but it's been absolutely fascinating reading about the journey from one who also has not done it before. Thanks soooo much for sharing this with us!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (1/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @Silver As you said in another post, you love to tell a story with pictures and you've certainly done that here! It's interesting, informative and entertaining. I've never DIY but it's been absolutely fascinating reading about the journey from one who also has not done it before. Thanks soooo much for sharing this with us!



Only a pleasure @Hooked
I wanted to do DIY for a long time...

Am going to enjoy it and see how it goes

If my documenting of my procedures and findings helps others to give it a try, then I am happy for that.

I love getting the feedback from the more experienced DIYers here because it keeps me motivated. Especially after my first tasting of my first juice - which I did not like

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (1/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @Paul33 lol that's what I do for food recipes. Maybe I'll try my hand at DIY ... one day ...


When you do decide to give it a go you’re in the right place. I’m by no means an expert but it’s fun and my mixes go down well with mates and I must say I’m proud to have helped a few members here. It’s fun to make your own and always an interesting hobby!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (1/1/18)

@Silver I've bookmarked your post on my computer - just in case I go the DIY route!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DamienK (1/1/18)

Hey @Silver , welcome to the wonderful world of DIY 
Question: have you ever considered using syringes rather than the scale? They're cheap as chips from Diskem and make it much easier to mix more accurately in smaller (say 10ml) batches where you sometimes need 0.1ml of a concentrate.
On something you said earlier about the Mustard milk: if it doesn't taste good straight away, usually steeping won't help much. If it tastes good straight away then after steeping for a while it is either going to get better or worse, but bad is bad.... "You can't polish a turd"!
From a personal point of view, I like to use E Juice Me Up for my calculations. It's free and easy to use.
Shaking your mix every day doesn't really help the steeping process. If you're going to leave it for 2 weeks to steep then only shake it every 4 days to a week, no more than that is needed.
Baked goods, creams and custards need a lot more steep time than fruit flavours. A good baked recipe usually turns into a great recipe after 2 weeks of steep, whereas fruit makes a much better SNV....
Good luck with your new adventure, I hope you find something that you enjoy soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/18)

Raindance said:


> You made a whole batch of mixes. The others?


Any news on the bruised berries as yet kind sir?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (3/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> Any news on the bruised berries as yet kind sir?



Lol, not yet @Paul33 

After my dismal first tasting of mustard milk I am just recovering

I want to let them steep for weeks amd weeks now. Haha
I actually looked at them today in the cupboard and had a smell of each again.
Some of the tobaccoes dont smell like anything and the others seem ok on the nose.

Bruised Berry Ice is special. i want it to taste nice because @rogue zombie posted it. Am too scared to try it in case its also terrible. I will probably give it another day or two. On day 9 today. Not sure if it needs more time.

I should actually be mixing one or two more recipes now so i have something to try when im done with these.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (3/1/18)

Silver said:


> Lol, not yet @Paul33
> 
> After my dismal first tasting of mustard milk I am just recovering
> 
> ...


@Silver, your self control is exemplary!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (3/1/18)

Raindance said:


> @Silver, your self control is exemplary!



Haha @Raindance 
Just been busy the last two days and my Petri needs to be properly fumigated from the attack of the mustard milk. And ive been lazy.

What i really do need is like 3 or 4 outstanding flavour RDAs all set up with the same coil so i can test these juices! i like @RichJB 's approach of having a low range, mid range amd treble flavour renderers in his arsenal. @RichJB, i wonder where the Petri V2 rda would sit in your "sound analogy"? I presume mid-range?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (3/1/18)

Silver said:


> Lol, not yet @Paul33
> 
> After my dismal first tasting of mustard milk I am just recovering
> 
> ...



Lol

Some people don't like the Extreme Ice, so I would not be offended at all if you don't like it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Strontium (3/1/18)

Silver said:


> Time to start tasting the first juice.
> 
> Decided to go with *Mustard Milk* since it was my first one.
> This has TFA Strawberry and Vanilla Bean Ice Cream. Simple 2 ingredient mix.
> ...




I hated that stuff, gave it to a mate n he loved it. 
Found a bottle hidden in the back of my cupboard, was about 9months old, tasted pretty good but still not something I’d mix again. 

You should make obsidian and funfetti one shots.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium (3/1/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Lol
> 
> Some people don't like the Extreme Ice, so I would not be offended at all if you don't like it



Extreme Ice is awesome, gives a nice gummy ice hit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (3/1/18)

Strontium said:


> I hated that stuff, gave it to a mate n he loved it.
> Found a bottle hidden in the back of my cupboard, was about 9months old, tasted pretty good but still not something I’d mix again.
> 
> You should make obsidian and funfetti one shots.



Thanks @Strontium 
I am not sure how some could like it. My mustard milk tasted quite sour and chemically to me. Was even below being vapeable if you know what i mean. Maybe thats why its called mustard milk? 

I actually thought either my concentrates were suspect (got them a while back admittedly) or this recipe is a prank to make new DIYers cringe. Lol

Will let it steep some more just to check and make sure.

Will get to Obsidian and Funfetti in time, thanks for the tip

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Strontium (3/1/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Strontium
> I am not sure how some could like it. My mustard milk tasted quite sour and chemically to me. Was even below being vapeable if you know what i mean. Maybe thats why its called mustard milk?
> 
> I actually thought either my concentrates were suspect (got them a while back admittedly) or this recipe is a prank to make new DIYers cringe. Lol
> ...



Yep, that’s what got from it too. I actually contacted the Concentrate vendor n moaned that they’d sold me duff flavours

Its the vbic in it that didn’t work for me. Now that my tastebuds have gotten used to vbic, it’s one of my favorite concentrates.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/18)

Silver said:


> Lol, not yet @Paul33
> 
> After my dismal first tasting of mustard milk I am just recovering
> 
> ...


I hear you. I made some mustard milk a few years back and it was HORRENDOUS and just never got better!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Lol
> 
> Some people don't like the Extreme Ice, so I would not be offended at all if you don't like it


It’s all sitting in blck cart waiting just intrigued to hear how @Silver finds it.

It’s one of those recipes that I have not ONE concentrate for...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (3/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> It’s all sitting in blck cart waiting just intrigued to hear how @Silver finds it.
> 
> It’s one of those recipes that I have not ONE concentrate for...



Lol @Paul33 
Now you putting the pressure on me. Haha
Ok i will try expedite the tasting for you

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/18)

Silver said:


> Lol @Paul33
> Now you putting the pressure on me. Haha
> Ok i will try expedite the tasting for you


Hahaha @Silver. No pressure intended. 

I have so many “missing” concentrates for recipes I want to make so its al good. 

My Blck cart changes and gets things put in and taken out on a daily basis until I’m happy then mates will want juice and then it all changes again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/18)

Strontium said:


> Yep, that’s what got from it too. I actually contacted the Concentrate vendor n moaned that they’d sold me duff flavours
> 
> Its the vbic in it that didn’t work for me. Now that my tastebuds have gotten used to vbic, it’s one of my favorite concentrates.


I loooooove VBIC. I use so much of it in almost everything. 

It does magic things to Ry4 by the way...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (3/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> I loooooove VBIC. I use so much of it in almost everything.
> 
> It does magic things to Ry4 by the way...


Care to share some more details on this? Sounds interesting!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/18)

Raindance said:


> Care to share some more details on this? Sounds interesting!
> 
> Regards


But of course. 

Very simple recipe that I played with for a while to get right. 

TFA Ry4 double 5%
TFA VBIC 2%

Steep for a month and it’s fantastic. 

@vicTor made Some recently at max VG cause he was battling with PG and I think if I’m right he made a few 100ml batches after testing so it can’t be too bad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (3/1/18)

Silver said:


> @RichJB, i wonder where the Petri V2 rda would sit in your "sound analogy"? I presume mid-range?



I haven't tried the Petri. The Hadaly is the closest I've had to a true full spectrum representation of the vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (3/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> But of course.
> 
> Very simple recipe that I played with for a while to get right.
> 
> ...



yes that's correct, I love this recipe, didn't even wait for it to steep properly, can't wait for blck vapour to open tomorrow to drop an order for more concentrates !

...lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## SthrnMixer (4/1/18)

Silver said:


> But for now, it seems like I will expedite my first mixing session by using ELR - e-liquid-recipes.com



If you have any issues or questions regarding ELR's calculator, I'm very happy to help if I can. I did create a tutorial for people new to the ELR Calculator. You may find this information helpful.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (4/1/18)

SthrnMixer said:


> If you have any issues or questions regarding ELR's calculator, I'm very happy to help if I can. I did create a tutorial for people new to the ELR Calculator. You may find this information helpful.



Thanks very much @SthrnMixer 
I did find the ELR calculator quite easy to use and straightforward

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (4/1/18)

Silver said:


> Haha @Raindance
> Just been busy the last two days and my Petri needs to be properly fumigated from the attack of the mustard milk. And ive been lazy.
> 
> What i really do need is like 3 or 4 outstanding flavour RDAs all set up with the same coil so i can test these juices! i like @RichJB 's approach of having a low range, mid range amd treble flavour renderers in his arsenal. @RichJB, i wonder where the Petri V2 rda would sit in your "sound analogy"? I presume mid-range?



@Silver - have you got a dripper to taste your juice as it develops?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (4/1/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks very much @SthrnMixer
> I did find the ELR calculator quite easy to use and straightforward



I've got 616 recipes on ELR. Never had a problem and I do export the CSV files for back-up on a regular basis.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (4/1/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> @Silver - have you got a dripper to taste your juice as it develops?



Ya I do @Chukin'Vape 

I have the Petri V2 RDA and the Goon 24 

Petri works very nicely and i like the flavour from it, also not too big of a vape

I can also just drip directly in my RM2 or OL16 if I need to but havent done that much yet.

I need to get a few good flavour single coil RDAs methinks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (4/1/18)

Silver said:


> Ya I do @Chukin'Vape
> 
> I have the Petri V2 RDA and the Goon 24
> 
> ...



I was going to suggest a single coil for your testing - and if you are chasing flavour, best would be to look at the Wasp. But you also need to ensure that you have SS or Ni80 in it when you test flavour. (Or a hybrid of Ni80 & Kanthal). 

Its super important to test your juice as it develops, you will find some flavours fade rather quickly - and you might enjoy a juice earlier on opposed to when it is "fully matured".

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/1/18)

Time to test my second juice....

Bruised Berry Ice







PS - tagging @Paul33

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (5/1/18)

All wicked and lubed up on the Petri RDA with a dual NI80 coil at 0.4 ohms and vaping at 25-35W.






It's *Bruised Berry Ice* by @rogue zombie

Been vaping it for the past half hour. It's day 11 steepwise - juice was mixed on 25/12/17

 Much better, now we talking! I like it! Yeah! 

It has a slightly sour berry sort of taste plus quite a lot of cooling!
Its so refined. Compared to the mustard milk episode last time, this is like a polished gem.

It is coldish. Not icy that it singes the throst but nicely cold

I like the sour twang in the background presumably the berry concoction. It tastes very nice.

It has such a lovely soft vapour and there is a slight sherbety vibe going on - very nice

I find it nicely refreshing - quite a minty coldness.

Am happy that I dont get a cough or irritation from the 0.5% koolada (i think i am sensitive to koolada)

Minor negative - in the cold im getting a vicks vaporub type of taste, its not unpleasant, but its masking the berries and sour a bit. Not sure if its vicks vaporub, lol, but maybe like a Wicks bubblegum type of taste. Im not sure if that is coming from the black cherry or the extreme ice... Would be nice if that taste could tone down a notch and the berry sour twang could increase. Maybe that will happen as the extreme ice in this matures. But not a major issue because i like it as it is.

Wow, what a nice juice. If i bought this as a commercial juice, i would be very happy and most certainly be trying it in other devices to see how it fares.

*Thanks @rogue zombie , this is such a nice juice!!!*

The rabbit hole of DIY is clearly evident...


Here is the recipe that I mixed :

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/1/18)

Silver said:


> Time to test my second juice....
> 
> Bruised Berry Ice
> 
> ...


Tag received @Silver

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (5/1/18)

Silver said:


> All wicked and lubed up on the Petri RDA with a dual NI80 coil at 0.4 ohms and vaping at 25-35W.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok ok ok ok @Silver! I’m convinced. Goodies added to cart for next order. 

Thanks @rogue zombie for the recipe!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (5/1/18)

Silver said:


> All wicked and lubed up on the Petri RDA with a dual NI80 coil at 0.4 ohms and vaping at 25-35W.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the kind words and feedback.

The aftertaste is more than likely the Extreme Ice. It can quite easily be changed to Menthol. Something like FA's one, which can be used in higher percentages, so it won't easily take over the other flavours, which many Menthols do.

Just a note on Mustard Milk - I found it just about unvapable before at least a 2 week, preferably 3 week steep. I found the VBIC weird before then.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/1/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Thank you for the kind words and feedback.
> 
> The aftertaste is more than likely the Extreme Ice. It can quite easily be changed to Menthol. Something like FA's one, which can be used in higher percentages, so it won't easily take over the other flavours, which many Menthols do.
> 
> Just a note on Mustard Milk - I found it just about unvapable before at least a 2 week, preferably 3 week steep. I found the VBIC weird before then.


How does FA menthol compare to TFA menthol? I find TFA menthol even at low %’s bullies the other flavours into submission!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (6/1/18)

Silver said:


> All wicked and lubed up on the Petri RDA with a dual NI80 coil at 0.4 ohms and vaping at 25-35W.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey @Silver - nice feedback, enjoyed reading it. You should try the exact same recipe without the extreme ice & koolada - sub it for WS23 20% or what BLCK calls Black Ice. I'm thinking the vicks note you are getting is caused by the koolada. Depending how cool you want this, you could start with 1% - and work your way up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/1/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Thank you for the kind words and feedback.
> 
> The aftertaste is more than likely the Extreme Ice. It can quite easily be changed to Menthol. Something like FA's one, which can be used in higher percentages, so it won't easily take over the other flavours, which many Menthols do.
> 
> Just a note on Mustard Milk - I found it just about unvapable before at least a 2 week, preferably 3 week steep. I found the VBIC weird before then.



Thanks for the feedback @rogue zombie - i might just try this with my VM menthol, which I like a lot - to see what the difference is.

And thanks for the reassurance on mustard milk, it is back in the naughty corner of the steeping cupboard for at least another week or two  

PS - with all these juice tastings i am going through quite a bit of wicking material. I need a good single coil rda to at least halve my wicking consumption for testing purposes. Lol

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (6/1/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Hey @Silver - nice feedback, enjoyed reading it. You should try the exact same recipe without the extreme ice & koolada - sub it for WS23 20% or what BLCK calls Black Ice. I'm thinking the vicks note you are getting is caused by the koolada. Depending how cool you want this, you could start with 1% - and work your way up.



Thanks @Chukin'Vape !

And thanks for the tip on the WS23. I have noted it now in my "to order" list

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee (7/1/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback @rogue zombie - i might just try this with my VM menthol, which I like a lot - to see what the difference is.
> 
> And thanks for the reassurance on mustard milk, it is back in the naughty corner of the steeping cupboard for at least another week or two
> 
> PS - with all these juice tastings i am going through quite a bit of wicking material. I need a good single coil rda to at least halve my wicking consumption for testing purposes. Lol


Loving this thread. Inspired me to mix up some juice today. Did grape jelly candy, and a grape ice cream. In both I used clyrocool, which is clyrolinx's cooling additive. 

Have you ever tried any clyrolinx flavours?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (7/1/18)

veecee said:


> Loving this thread. Inspired me to mix up some juice today. Did grape jelly candy, and a grape ice cream. In both I used clyrocool, which is clyrolinx's cooling additive.
> 
> Have you ever tried any clyrolinx flavours?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



Thanks @veecee 
No i havent tried clyrolinx yet, thanks for the tip
Will keep that clyrocool in mind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (7/1/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback @rogue zombie - i might just try this with my VM menthol, which I like a lot - to see what the difference is.
> 
> And thanks for the reassurance on mustard milk, it is back in the naughty corner of the steeping cupboard for at least another week or two
> 
> PS - with all these juice tastings i am going through quite a bit of wicking material. I need a good single coil rda to at least halve my wicking consumption for testing purposes. Lol


Also, when you find a decent single coil rebuildable, please share your thoughts. Currently also looking out for one. I was thing of the wasp.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/1/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> sub it for WS23 20% or what BLCK calls Black Ice. I'm thinking the vicks note you are getting is caused by the koolada. Depending how cool you want this, you could start with 1%



For a second there I thought you said @Silver needs to add 20% of WS-23 in his mixes. I don't think my eyes have stretched that far open in a while, lol. But then I saw the "1%" part of the comment and I relaxed a bit. I know Silver likes his menthols, but 20% WS23 is a bit hectic. 

Interestingly enough, as far as I know, WS23 is one of the ingredients in the Fantasi Ice range. I tried some of it once on a tank I wanted to buy from someone and he had Fantasi Orange Ice in there. Now I am a asthmatic but since I have started vaping I have not used my pump once (compared to weekly while smoking) but three puffs of the Fantasi and I was running back to my table to get my asthma pump and hoping it did not expire. That stuff was just way too hectic for me.

I mention this as one needs to note that WS23 is much stronger than Koolada, Polar Blast, Clyrocool, etc. so use with care.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (8/1/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> For a second there I thought you said @Silver needs to add 20% of WS-23 in his mixes. I don't think my eyes have stretched that far open in a while, lol. But then I saw the "1%" part of the comment and I relaxed a bit. I know Silver likes his menthols, but 20% WS23 is a bit hectic.
> 
> Interestingly enough, as far as I know, WS23 is one of the ingredients in the Fantasi Ice range. I tried some of it once on a tank I wanted to buy from someone and he had Fantasi Orange Ice in there. Now I am a asthmatic but since I have started vaping I have not used my pump once (compared to weekly while smoking) but three puffs of the Fantasi and I was running back to my table to get my asthma pump and hoping it did not expire. That stuff was just way too hectic for me.
> 
> I mention this as one needs to note that WS23 is much stronger than Koolada, Polar Blast, Clyrocool, etc. so use with care.


HAHAHAHA @ 20% - if your teeth aint cracking inside your mouth, then I feel one must try harder 

All jokes aside - that Fantisi has a sh!tload of WS23 in it, its loaded with sweetener & coolant. I can see how too much coolant can trigger a asthmatic attack, so dont mess around with this stuff like @ivc_mixer said. But for the Ice Chasers out there - you can start with WS23 20% @ 1% - and work your way up from there. I only use it at 0.70, and that is enough for me - but I've tasted some stuff out there that is cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey.

But I love playing around with WS23 & CAP Jelly Candy when it comes to fruity mixes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (8/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> How does FA menthol compare to TFA menthol? I find TFA menthol even at low %’s bullies the other flavours into submission!



The FA Menthol (Arctic Winter) is not as strong as the TFA one, so you have more room to play with. It can still take over, depending on how strong the rest is, but at least you have more room to play.

I love the TFA Menthol, but I cant get it to a strong enough point without it taking over. I like strong Menthol, but I like to taste the hints of what else is in there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tanja (8/1/18)

I only managed to stumble onto your post now @Silver ... A bit late I know!

I love the way you describe things! Had some good giggles as well! Thanks for sharing your experience!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/1/18)

Tanja said:


> I only managed to stumble onto your post now @Silver ... A bit late I know!
> 
> I love the way you describe things! Had some good giggles as well! Thanks for sharing your experience!



No problem @Tanja 

One thing is for sure, after starting DIY I have so much admiration and respect for experienced DIY mixers and juicemakers. Its mind boggling - all the combinations and flavours!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tanja (8/1/18)

Silver said:


> No problem @Tanja
> 
> One thing is for sure, after starting DIY I have so much admiration and respect for experienced DIY mixers and juicemakers. Its mind boggling - all the combinations and flavours!


You can say that again! I haven't quite got my head around everything just yet... which is why I'm still sticking with other people's recipes... It takes so much time to experiment... and the possibilities are endless!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (8/1/18)

Silver said:


> No problem @Tanja
> 
> One thing is for sure, after starting DIY I have so much admiration and respect for experienced DIY mixers and juicemakers. Its mind boggling - all the combinations and flavours!


@Silver are you following DIYORDIE & ConcreteRiver on YouTube? It really helps watching these shows, there are many small diamonds of info that come out of them. Might as well get amongst the community.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/1/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> @Silver are you following DIYORDIE & ConcreteRiver on YouTube? It really helps watching these shows, there are many small diamonds of info that come out of them. Might as well get amongst the community.



Thanks @Chukin'Vape 
I am not following them currently 
I will try follow a bit here when i get a chance. Thanks for the tip!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (15/1/18)

@Silver that Vick’s taste is the koolada and Extreme Ice. @Chukin'Vape is spot on with the WS23 comment, it’s flavorless so you won’t taste it but will chill the Vape also then as the berry isn’t in competition with the coolant, the sourness of the berry should shine through more. 
It’s an excellent recipe that @rogue zombie made btw

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## RichJB (15/1/18)

ConcreteRiver's show is gold, by far the best mixing podcast. He's just uploaded his Apricot review. For mixers wanting a succinct overview of a particular profile, which brands to buy and how to apply them, Rick absolutely nails it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## alex1501 (15/1/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> For a second there I thought you said @Silver needs to add 20% of WS-23 in his mixes. I don't think my eyes have stretched that far open in a while, lol. But then I saw the "1%" part of the comment and I relaxed a bit. I know Silver likes his menthols, but 20% WS23 is a bit hectic.



@ the April Vape Meet 2017 in Sandton, I had a privilege to try @Silver 's berry menthol mix (I think there was a berry in there), and the only way to describe it would be something like:



It took me ~15min to revive my taste buds (and I like strong menthol). I'm almost sure Silver can handle 4-5% WS-23 with ease.

Enjoy the DIY journey @Silver .

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Silver (15/1/18)

Thanks @Strontium , appreciate the feedback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/1/18)

alex1501 said:


> @ the April Vape Meet 2017 in Sandton, I had a privilege to try @Silver 's berry menthol mix (I think there was a berry in there), and the only way to describe it would be something like:
> View attachment 119133
> 
> 
> ...



Haha @alex1501 
Thats so funny
Nah, it couldnt have been that bad. Lol, i feel embarrassed now. 

PS - happy birthday, hope you have a nice day!


----------



## alex1501 (15/1/18)

Silver said:


> Haha @alex1501
> Thats so funny
> Nah, it couldnt have been that bad. Lol, i feel embarrassed now.
> 
> PS - happy birthday, hope you have a nice day!



It wasn't bad at all, just surprisingly strong. That mix puts to shame some of the supercold malasian juices that I've tried.

Thanks again, nice day indeed, going to have some lazy fun (play games, watch movies, still on holiday until Wednesday) with my daughters now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (15/1/18)

try this one i have to make 5 bottles today me the wife and family all want this

Cold strabery
Tfa Ripe Strawberry 8%
Fa Arctic Winter 5%
u can shake and vape best after a day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (18/1/18)

@Silver reading through this thread made me insanely happy. I started DIY a month ago, only mixed 2 recipes; Grants Vanilla Custard and Bronuts. For any noobs that like custard vapes I highly recommend giving this a go.
The reason this made me so happy is because I felt exactly the same way you did, and I still do...and it's hard to explain the excitement to someone who doesn't Vape. Well finally I know I'm not alone in this excited state.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (18/1/18)

Steyn777 said:


> @Silver reading through this thread made me insanely happy. I started DIY a month ago, only mixed 2 recipes; Grants Vanilla Custard and Bronuts. For any noobs that like custard vapes I highly recommend giving this a go.
> The reason this made me so happy is because I felt exactly the same way you did, and I still do...and it's hard to explain the excitement to someone who doesn't Vape. Well finally I know I'm not alone in this excited state.
> 
> Thanks



Great to hear @Steyn777 
That excitement is certainly amazing and hard to explain to a non-vaper - you are 100% right

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (26/1/18)

Am vaping the last bits of the Bruised Berry Ice by @rogue zombie







Don't know if I'm imagining it but it seems like the bubblegum taste has subsided a little bit. It's still there but not as prominent as I remembered a while back. It's now a month old. Was mixed on Xmas day.

I like this juice a lot. Still want to try it with normal menthol instead of the Extreme Ice. And also with Wilkinson Sword 23 

PS - Still have to vape the other juices and give feedback. Have just been so busy that I haven't had much time. At least the positive side is that they have steeped longer and several were tobaccoes.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Mida Khan (27/1/18)

@Silver 

I am very much looking forward to future posts, are any savouries or crazy concoctions on the up coming line?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/1/18)

Mida Khan said:


> @Silver
> 
> I am very much looking forward to future posts, are any savouries or crazy concoctions on the up coming line?



Thanks @Mida Khan 

I mixed six juices and have done two so far. Mustard Milk was an epic fail for me. This Bruised Berry Ice is lovely.

Have four to go. The full list is on post #9 which is on the first page of this thread
Heres the link to it
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/silvers-first-adventure-into-diy.t45634/#post-620069

Still have to try Blushing Milkmaid and three tobaccoes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dreadside (27/1/18)

@Silver this thread has inspired me to also start mixing my own juice, I mixed the custard king found on the forum, 11/01/2018 and tried some the same day, was okay but vaped it today and I'm so happy with it and my self, I have a order for 15+ concentrates and I'm making a point to mix every month now,and love my minty fruits so will keep following this thread thanks!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (27/1/18)

Dreadside said:


> @Silver this thread has inspired me to also start mixing my own juice, I mixed the custard king found on the forum, 11/01/2018 and tried some the same day, was okay but vaped it today and I'm so happy with it and my self, I have a order for 15+ concentrates and I'm making a point to mix every month now,and love my minty fruits so will keep following this thread thanks!



Oh thats marvellous @Dreadside 
Glad to hear

I am lookkng so forward to this and I want to also hear about your minty fruits 
Please let us know what you made and how it tasted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mida Khan (28/1/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Mida Khan
> 
> I mixed six juices and have done two so far. Mustard Milk was an epic fail for me. This Bruised Berry Ice is lovely.
> 
> ...





Quite creative names - craving that Bruised Berry Ice, It's right up my alley!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (3/2/18)

It's time to taste the third juice of the six I mixed.

This one is Blushing Milkmaid by @Ripstorm

It's a strawberry cookie cream.

Petri V2 RDA freshly wicked and ready.






Will report back after I've vaped it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (3/2/18)

Silver said:


> Will report back after I've vaped it


Been waiting for this one. 
When you starting you own creation m8? Would love to mix a "Silverado" or "Silver Dream Racer" or the like soon.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (3/2/18)

Right

I've been vaping *Blushing Milkmaid *for a while.

It smells very nice. Certainly strawberry cookie'ish. 

*And what's the verdict?*

*Jeepers man, this is not nice.*

Definitely a strawberry type of taste but it's chemically and tastes quite vile to me. Reminds me of the Mustard Milk. I get the same sort of taste. It's not pleasant. Unfinished. Synthetic. A strange sour sort of twang to it.

There is some cookie vibe in the background but its very feint. The problem is that I find it hard to get past the unfinished unpleasant strawberry taste.

It's quite dry. 

I get that same unpleasant strawberry aftertaste. After a while I can sort of taste a bit of the cookie in the aftertaste. 

It's as if this needs to steep more. But it's strange. I mixed this on Xmas day last year, so its had about 5 weeks in the dark cupboard. Occasional shake and it smelled good during the steep. 

Sorry, no offence to the creator @Ripstorm - but I certainly do not like what I am tasting. Interestingly, on ATF, you mentioned you started with Mustard Milk and developed it to this. I see it also has the TPA Strawberry and VBIC - and a few other ingredients. And I really did not like Mustard Milk. So it might just be that my taste buds don't agree with these flavours.

Maybe I made a mistake when I mixed it, being a DIY Noob. But I really did try to do it carefully. Or perhaps my concentrates were too old. Some were about 9 months old. I am thinking the argument that my tastebuds don't like TPA Strawberry and VBIC seems to be the more plausible one, since I did not like Mustard Milk either.

Anyhow, not meaning to offend those who like this recipe - but am just reporting back on what I am tasting. I have huge respect for the DIY experts on here. So nothing I say is directed at the individuals, just the juice.

Am once again quite disappointed 

Out of three juices I have tried so far, I didn't like two _at all_. Only one I liked so far is Bruised Berry Ice. The next three are tobaccoes so I hope I will like them. But I must say my hopes are sagging a bit.

The flipside of this is that I have even more respect for the great juicemakers we have here. Both commercial and on the DIY side. 

I have also realised that this DIY rabbit hole takes a huge amount of time, dedication, and perseverance. 






Here's the recipe for Blushing Milkmaid:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (3/2/18)

Silver said:


> Jeepers man, this is not nice.


I rest my case. 
Let me know if you looking for a descent strawberry recipe m8.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (3/2/18)

KZOR said:


> I rest my case.
> Let me know if you looking for a descent strawberry recipe m8.



Thanks @KZOR 

I wanted to mix this because it was mentioned on that international podcast/show and being a local recipe I was keen to find out. Wasn't necessarily looking for a strawberry cookie recipe - just wanted to try this one.

As far as strawberry goes, I have been vaping my VM Straberry Ice "blend" for about 3 years and love it to bits. Makes me respect it more now  That juice has captured me and I never tire of it.

Will get on to more DIY recipes in time though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (3/2/18)

KZOR said:


> Been waiting for this one.
> When you starting you own creation m8? Would love to mix a "Silverado" or "Silver Dream Racer" or the like soon.



Lol, as for mixing my own creations, I think I am nowhere near that @KZOR

I first want to try a few more recipes
Then I want to try home in on some of the flavour concentrates and test them individually
And then perhaps try my own juice creations

But am just too busy at the moment to get into it as much as I would like

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (10/2/18)

Right, moving along

I tasted my fourth creation and the first tobacco in the lineup. It's been steeping since 25 Dec. Tried it in the RM2 and Hadaly.

*It's a very simple 1 flavour recipe - FA 7 Leaves at 2.5%*

And I am pleased to say that my DIY adventures are taking a turn for the better!!
I like it.

It's a mildly flavoured tobacco with something feintly sweetish in the background. May be a bit bland on its own but it agrees with my palate and I can vape this easily. It has a lovely mouthfeel. I can see this being a good base for a tobacco juice down the line 

My mind is now wondering what I could add to this. Maybe a tiny bit of peach to make a nice peach tobacco 

Since this was a single concentrate, I have made more detailed notes in the FA Concentrate Reviews thread here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/flavour-art-concentrate-reviews.t21747/page-2#post-637644

I also had to try adding a drop of menthol directly into my devices to see what it would do and I am very satisfied. The combination of menthol and FA 7 Leaves is great!!

The DIY journey continues...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Gadgetboy (10/2/18)

Congrats @Silver. Reading your thread has inspired me to also step into the realm of DIY. Will be posting my first adventure as soon as I’m finished mixing everything up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (10/2/18)

Gadgetboy said:


> Congrats @Silver. Reading your thread has inspired me to also step into the realm of DIY. Will be posting my first adventure as soon as I’m finished mixing everything up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @Gadgetboy - I find it so interesting - and overwhelming at the same time.

looking forward to hear what juices you mixed and how they tasted for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/2/18)

@GregF , @Andre , @rogue zombie , do you guys use FA 7 Leaves in other mixes?
How have you found it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (10/2/18)

I do and I have but I think I prefer INW 7 leaves it is not as sweet.

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee (10/2/18)

Silver said:


> Right, moving along
> 
> I tasted my fourth creation and the first tobacco in the lineup. It's been steeping since 25 Dec. Tried it in the RM2 and Hadaly.
> 
> ...


Nice one @Silver. Ive never tried tobacco flavours, but I am an ex smoker of many years.

I'm not sure what a tobacco vape might taste like. Is it like the smell of an unburnt cherry cigar, for example? Or is it of the smoke from the cherry cigar?

The other day I read that a tobacco vape was just like Marlboro's. It left me wondering if it was like smoking the cigarette, or just smelling the unburnt tobacco?



Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (10/2/18)

Silver said:


> Right, moving along
> 
> I tasted my fourth creation and the first tobacco in the lineup. It's been steeping since 25 Dec. Tried it in the RM2 and Hadaly.
> 
> ...



As I was reading this, I was just waiting for the word “menthol” to pop up somewhere, and of course it did hehe. I’m so happy to hear your DIY journey is “taking a turn for the better” @Silver, well done and keep posting here! I am enjoying following along.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/2/18)

veecee said:


> Nice one @Silver. Ive never tried tobacco flavours, but I am an ex smoker of many years.
> 
> I'm not sure what a tobacco vape might taste like. Is it like the smell of an unburnt cherry cigar, for example? Or is it of the smoke from the cherry cigar?
> 
> ...



You're asking great questions @veecee 
Im not sure I can answer you 

DIY is new to me and this was actually the first single tobacco concentrate I have tried 

I have however vaped quite a few commercial ready made tobacco juices. What I find is that they don't emulate the taste one gets from smoking a cigarette (I was never a cigar or pipe smoker). I have tried to find a tobacco vape that tastes the same as a cigarette but I haven't found one. My feeling is that it has to do with the actual burning and combustion which lets off an aroma that is difficult to replicate in vape form.

That said, I have vaped a few juices that come quite close. Possibly the closest for me is Hurricane Vapor Sunshine Cured Tobacco (I reviewed it too if you want to go read up - sadly not locally available anymore to my knowledge) 
Another great one was Heathers Heavenly Vapes Huntsman. A good local one is Vape Elixir Pure Tobacco. I also reviewed that. And there are several others. These are just straight up tobacco flavoured. They all remind me to differing degrees of the scent of the tobacco itself, unburnt. Sometimes its a bit woody. Sometimes a bit grassy. Mostly quite dry and not sweet.

Then you get quite a lot of tobacco juices (ready made) that add in other things. Some add a sweet dimension. Caramels etc. They usually soften the tobacco aspect and make it interesting. But what I find is if they add too many other things it detracts from the tobacco itself that I am usually after. There are some exceptions in this category. Tobacco based but have other things that make it lovely. Havana Nightz from JOOSE-E-LIQZ is a local example of that.

Another thing - I mostly like my tobacco vapes strong (18mg) and in mouth to lung mode. It's not that I am craving the taste of a cigarette (havent smoked one for 4.5 years now, so have largely forgotten what it tastes like) but I like a strong MTL mode throat hit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/2/18)

GregF said:


> I do and I have but I think I prefer INW 7 leaves it is not as sweet.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Lol @GregF I never knew there were different 7 Leaves 
the rabbit hole is widening as I go...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/2/18)

Carnival said:


> As I was reading this, I was just waiting for the word “menthol” to pop up somewhere, and of course it did hehe. I’m so happy to hear your DIY journey is “taking a turn for the better” @Silver, well done and keep posting here! I am enjoying following along.



Thanks @Carnival
Hehe, my menthol is always in my main vape tray - not even in the DIY section 
I have found that menthol generally goes very well with fruits and tobaccoes so I couldnt resist...

EDIT - for the record - it was @Andre who advised me many many moons ago to keep a bottle of menthol concentrate on the ready for adding it to juices here and there. And how right he was (if you like menthol of course)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (10/2/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Carnival
> Hehe, my menthol is always in my main vape tray - not even in the DIY section
> I have found that menthol generally goes very well with fruits and tobaccoes so I couldnt resist...



I do agree menthol goes well with fruits! I’m just such a sissy when it comes to menthol, really can’t take too much of it but in smaller amounts I definitely enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/2/18)

Carnival said:


> I do agree menthol goes well with fruits! I’m just such a sissy when it comes to menthol, really can’t take too much of it but in smaller amounts I definitely enjoy it.



That's the great thing @Carnival - being able to put it as much or as little as you like
I find that a little bit of menthol accentuates the fruits and makes the vape fresh and bright. Like taking a dull photo and lightening and sharpening it up.
More menthol and it starts to give the menthol burn on long drags - but I suppose not many people like that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee (10/2/18)

Carnival said:


> I do agree menthol goes well with fruits! I’m just such a sissy when it comes to menthol, really can’t take too much of it but in smaller amounts I definitely enjoy it.


Local suppliers clyrolinx have clyrocool, which gives that cold icy sensation without affecting flavour. I could mix you some into a 70/30 3mg base so that you could add it to any juice to test if youd like?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee (10/2/18)

Silver said:


> You're asking great questions @veecee
> Im not sure I can answer you
> 
> DIY is new to me and this was actually the first single tobacco concentrate I have tried
> ...


That's a great review. I was hoping that the answer wouldn't be the smokey burnt cigarette smoke flavour. Now I'm fairly keen to try some out actually. Im getting quite tired of supersweet juices. So maybe its time to venture down some new unexplored avenues.

Thx for the inspiration this thread provides.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/2/18)

veecee said:


> That's a great review. I was hoping that the answer wouldn't be the smokey burnt cigarette smoke flavour. Now I'm fairly keen to try some out actually. Im getting quite tired of supersweet juices. So maybe its time to venture down some new unexplored avenues.
> 
> Thx for the inspiration this thread provides.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



No problem
Give some of the tobaccoes a try and see if you like them
I always have one or two of them in rotation

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (10/2/18)

Silver said:


> That's the great thing @Carnival - being able to put it as much or as little as you like
> I find that a little bit of menthol accentuates the fruits and makes the vape fresh and bright. Like taking a dull photo and lightening and sharpening it up.
> More menthol and it starts to give the menthol burn on long drags - but I suppose not many people like that



I must say, this thread makes me get a little DIY FOMO hehe. That aspect of being able to add in your preferred amount of any flavour that goes into a juice does tempt me. The feeling must be wonderful, after having carefully put in each flavour to create your desired profile and then waiting for it to steep.. when it comes to finally being able to test it, and it works out well, that must be very rewarding.  Maybe one day I’ll take the plunge.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (10/2/18)

veecee said:


> Local suppliers clyrolinx have clyrocool, which gives that cold icy sensation without affecting flavour. I could mix you some into a 70/30 3mg base so that you could add it to any juice to test if youd like?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



Oh wow, that’s extremely kind of you @veecee! Thank you. I’d really like that.  Let me know how much and we can work something out month end!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee (10/2/18)

Carnival said:


> Oh wow, that’s extremely kind of you @veecee! Thank you. I’d really like that.  Let me know how much and we can work something out month end!


No charge. Pay it forward kinda thing.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee (10/2/18)

Silver said:


> No problem
> Give some of the tobaccoes a try and see if you like them
> I always have one or two of them in rotation


Definitely will keep an eye out for Havana nights

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival (10/2/18)

veecee said:


> No charge. Pay it forward kinda thing.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



You’re extremely kind, thank you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF (10/2/18)

Silver said:


> Lol @GregF I never knew there were different 7 Leaves
> the rabbit hole is widening as I go...


You can say that again.
I think you will enjoy Latakia it is quite strong and bold.
Now... Would you like FA, INW or FW Latakia 

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (10/2/18)

GregF said:


> You can say that again.
> I think you will enjoy Latakia it is quite strong and bold.
> Now... Would you like FA, INW or FW Latakia
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Ooh
This is so intriguing
Thanks @GregF 

Wait, the cave has turned into a chasm. Its so dark I cant see
I need my torch

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (10/2/18)

Silver said:


> @GregF , @Andre , @rogue zombie , do you guys use FA 7 Leaves in other mixes?
> How have you found it?


I have used it in several tobacco mixes. The most successful of which was HIC's to buy Bora Bora White. Many of us vaped that for a long time. Another one I quite like was this one - more of a tobacco taste. In non-tobacco it works perfectly in HIC's to buy Lime Ice Cream.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/2/18)

veecee said:


> That's a great review. I was hoping that the answer wouldn't be the smokey burnt cigarette smoke flavour. Now I'm fairly keen to try some out actually. Im getting quite tired of supersweet juices. So maybe its time to venture down some new unexplored avenues.
> 
> Thx for the inspiration this thread provides.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


@veecee , had my first tobacco juice today from a friend, and I have been having a craving for a vanilla cigar for some time now. I am enjoying it immensely, and the reason why I have been steering clear was the fear of the ashtray taste. This one is from The E-liquid project called Dam Peachy, and it is a mellow smooth taste. I definitely want to try Juice-licks range now. My first diy order for concentrates is also in to do some diy in the tobaccos.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (10/2/18)

Andre said:


> I have used it in several tobacco mixes. The most successful of which was HIC's to buy Bora Bora White. Many of us vaped that for a long time. Another one I quite like was this one - more of a tobacco taste. In non-tobacco it works perfectly in HIC's to buy Lime Ice Cream.



Thanks @Andre
Much appreciated. I will check those out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (11/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @veecee , had my first tobacco juice today from a friend, and I have been having a craving for a vanilla cigar for some time now. I am enjoying it immensely, and the reason why I have been steering clear was the fear of the ashtray taste. This one is from The E-liquid project called Dam Peachy, and it is a mellow smooth taste. I definitely want to try Juice-licks range now. My first diy order for concentrates is also in to do some diy in the tobaccos.


@room fogger, @Silver. Thats exactly what I was worried about. The ashtray taste. Great description of exactly what I was trying to say. Thx. Will also look out for that one.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (12/2/18)

Silver said:


> @GregF , @Andre , @rogue zombie , do you guys use FA 7 Leaves in other mixes?
> How have you found it?



Off hand I can't think of where I've used 7Leaves other than HIC's Borra Borra. I will check my recipe books. But I do know I love it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/7/18)

Right, moving on here

I mixed 7 recipes on Xmas day last year.
Only managed to properly try 4 of them
Life and VapeCon got in the way...

Next up is *Dawn Spirit*, a recipe @Andre posted in the Tobacco recipe thread from the FA site.

Here is the link to that post
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-tobacco-recipes.t25083/page-19#post-460221

Its a simple three flavour recipe
- FA Virginia 4%
- FA Spearmint 0.5%
- FA Arctic Menthol 0.5%

Been vaping it this morning in the Hadaly with a simple 26g NI80 coil and CB2 wick. 25-30 Watts

Its nice, its mild - I like the FA Virginia. Coolants are mild but pleasant.
Leaves my mouth a bit dry after vaping for a while, but the coolness helps
Not sure I am enjoying the spearmint. I can taste it and its nice but perhaps i am just used to my menthol vapes so the slight sweetness of the spearmint is putting me off. Nothing bad about it, maybe im just not used to it.

Its a nice pleasant mix, just feels like it could do with something else but not sure what. Maybe a bit more menthol, haha.

Nice and gentle vape.

*Bottom line - I could easily vape this and will do so - but its not a wow for me. What i learnt is that I like the FA Virginia and not so much the spearmint.*

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (14/7/18)

Silver said:


> Right, moving on here
> 
> I mixed 7 recipes on Xmas day last year.
> Only managed to properly try 4 of them
> ...


For sure add some menthol @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/7/18)

Silver said:


> Right, moving on here
> 
> I mixed 7 recipes on Xmas day last year.
> Only managed to properly try 4 of them
> ...


Hi @Silver is that just 2mg or is the 1 just out of the shot?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/7/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Hi @Silver is that just 2mg or is the 1 just out of the shot?



Hi @MrGSmokeFree , no its 12mg - i mixed that bottle at 12 because i typically like my tobaccoes stronger, especially in MTL mode. The Hadaly tester i used is actually restricted lung so 12mg is a little bit on the strong side, but still very good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/7/18)

Silver said:


> Right, moving on here
> 
> I mixed 7 recipes on Xmas day last year.
> Only managed to properly try 4 of them
> ...


FA spearmint is also a big no go for me. Besides the sweetness, it leaves me with a very weird aftertaste

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (14/7/18)

Next up is *FA Glory*

Single concentrate tobacco juice with FA Glory at 2%
Vaped it in the Hadaly






I wrote my impressions in the FA Concentrate reviews subforum because this was the concentrate on its own. Here is the link to it:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/flavour-art-concentrate-reviews.t21747/page-2#post-696298

*Bottom line is that to me its a nice boldish nutty type of tobacco. Has good body amd flavour. Not amazing as a single concentrate mix for me but its good and definitely vapeable. *

The journey continues...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Adephi (14/7/18)

Silver said:


> Next up is *FA Glory*
> 
> Single concentrate tobacco juice with FA Glory at 2%
> Vaped it in the Hadaly
> ...



Have you tried FA SoHo yet? Sounds very similar in profile. Although SoHo is very nutty. Tobacco is not prominent at all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/7/18)

Adephi said:


> Have you tried FA SoHo yet? Sounds very similar in profile. Although SoHo is very nutty. Tobacco is not prominent at all.



No i havent tried SoHo yet @Adephi 
I dont have it either

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (15/7/18)

Silver said:


> No i havent tried SoHo yet @Adephi
> I dont have it either


It a light Tobacco @Silver, single concentrate mix @12%. Nice and light with a nutty taste I find it very refreshing as an adv. will still have to start trying it with some Menthol and some other things, but the bit I want to set aside just never seems to make it there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/7/18)

Last one of the original list of 7 juices is *Camel Lights*






Was posted by @Andre in the DIY Tobacco thread here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-tobacco-recipes.t25083/page-8#post-413351

Recipe as follows (using your image from that thread Andre)





I mixed it at 50PG and at 16mg. Originally intended as MTL - but have tested it on the Hadaly with a simple single 26g NI80 coil at 25-30 Watts. Steeped for about 7 months 

I was a bit concerned when I mixed this that I may have added too much FA Burley and FA Oak - my scale was not registering properly - so I added 10 drops of each for the 20ml mix. If each drop is 0.02g, I may have put in 1% of each instead of 0.5% as called for by the recipe. I probably wont ever know because I dont have experience with those concentrates to know how they taste.

Nevertheless,

This is probably the best of the tobacco-related mixes I originally mixed 

It's very nice. Feels well blended and nicely balanced.

Definitely has that cigarette sort of taste and vibe to it. It's a mildish tobacco. Not too light though. The tobacco itself is hard to describe - am not experienced enough in describing different tobaccoes - but it's quite a plain tobacco taste to me. I do pick up a slight sweetness in the vape but its feint.

After a while of vaping it, it does leave my mouth a bit dry. Like I remembered from real cigarettes. Lol.

Has good mouthfeel. Quite a dense feel to it. Not wispy.

Throat hit is ok. A touch less than I would have thought from 16mg - but it's fine. Am vaping it in restricted lung (in the Hadaly) so not expecting the throat punch, but I can feel the nic loading after a while though. 

It's interesting, since I started vaping I have tried to find a vape that tastes just like a cigarette. Hasn't been easy. Some commercial juices have come close (for me) like AV Sunshine Cured and one or two others. This Camel Lights DIY juice comes close. And although I am enjoying it - it's not "wowwing" me. To be fair, the commercial tobaccoes I have come to enjoy most are the likes of Blackbird and Havana Nightz. And these are not cigarette-like - they have tobacco in them - but other desserty complex components, making them sweeter, more interesting - and more enjoyable for me.

*Bottom Line - this is a great and plain tasting mild tobacco vape. Will definitely vape it, not sure if I would mix it again as is though. Feels like it needs something else to make it more interesting. Maybe a fruit of sorts?*

*** Menthol Adventure ***
Ok, now we talking! Menthol transformation alert 
Wow, what a difference one drop of menthol makes! Livens it up a lot.

I can observe how it tastes by dropping one drop into the Hadaly (very strong at first), then dripping more of the Camel Lights and as the menthol fades it goes through the spectrum. About halfway seems perfect. I know I am a sucker for menthol, but this really does make it a lovely vape for me.

The tobacco taste is still there but instead of it being "normal" and a bit bland - it's now spritely and kicks with a sparkle. Quite refreshing too. Dryness in my mouth seems to be less. This one is definitely a candidate for menthol inclusion!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (15/7/18)

Silver said:


> Last one of the original list of 7 juices is *Camel Lights*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will then have to add this to the to mix list @Silver , sounds good. A nice light tobacco with the Menthol I got used to towards the end of my smoking season with the Menthol ball you could crush for a fresh mouth feel. Not so fresh however was the rest from smoking!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Will then have to add this to the to mix list @Silver , sounds good. A nice light tobacco with the Menthol I got used to towards the end of my smoking season with the Menthol ball you could crush for a fresh mouth feel. Not so fresh however was the rest from smoking!



Its a great simple tobacco taste @Room Fogger !
Not something I would vape on an ongoing basis - as is - but with menthol - I could easily vape it in rotation!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (17/12/18)

Had a vape on the *Prickly Victory* I mixed a few days ago

Here's the recipe:
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/37881#prickly_victory_by_hashslingingslashur

It's simple. 4% CAP Sweet Guava and 1% INW Cactus

Man, I am struggling. I don't really like it 

I find it quite sour which is not a bad thing - and it has a nice sherbet sort of texture.

But I can't really taste the Guava. It has more of a lemony lime sort of taste. Maybe that's the cactus. It's not a bad taste but not something I really enjoy.

Also tastes a bit unrefined and slightly chemically. Not enjoying the vape. 

I thought I would like this one and was looking forward to it - also was happy that it was a simple recipe.
But that was not to be  

Maybe I didn't shake it enough. I shook it a bit after mixing and once or twice over the past few days. Used Gold Nic from BLCK. 

Will try it again in a few days and see...
And as @Adephi suggested, I will try add some menthol - maybe that will make it nicer for me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival (17/12/18)

@Silver I was actually thinking about this thread yesterday and wondering how your DIY journey was going! Glad to see you’re still experimenting. 

Sorry to hear the Prickly Victory recipe wasn’t quite what you expected, but I’m sure you’ll get it just right soon enough!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/12/18)

Silver said:


> Had a vape on the *Prickly Victory* I mixed a few days ago
> 
> Here's the recipe:
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/37881#prickly_victory_by_hashslingingslashur
> ...


I also can’t stand it with the cactus at 1%. 

I dropped the cactus to 0.5% and the guava comes through much better. 

Adding menthol/was23 definitely gives it that kick it needs as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/12/18)

Thanks @Carnival and @Paul33 

Maybe I wil try making another batch with cactus at 0.5%. Thanks for the tip. And menthol of course.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JB1987 (17/12/18)

Silver said:


> Had a vape on the *Prickly Victory* I mixed a few days ago
> 
> Here's the recipe:
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/37881#prickly_victory_by_hashslingingslashur
> ...



I had a similar experience, I do like it but I taste mostly Cactus, luckily it's a favourite flavour for me. I think on the next batch I'll drop the Cactus to 0.5

I also add WS-23 at 0.5%, don't know if that could affect the guava? I cannot vape fruit flavours without a bit of ice unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (17/12/18)

Believe it or not but I got a friend that I mix for that wants me to increase the cactus.

I found after a few weeks the cactus smooth out a bit and it becomes more bearable. But dropping the cactus and adding menthol to it does the trick.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Vilaishima (17/12/18)

Silver said:


> Had a vape on the *Prickly Victory* I mixed a few days ago
> 
> Here's the recipe:
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/37881#prickly_victory_by_hashslingingslashur
> ...



Yeah cactus is a strange animal. I once vaped a juice where the maker's mixing scale was off and there was way to much cactus added to the juice. This was totally unvapable and tasted like vaping perfume. Nasty stuff. I do like the sour/tangy character that is gives the juice though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

